# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum >  Prusa i3 DIY Kit - 399.00€  - Good deal?

## Hall_of_Famer

Today, I saw a sale on the Prusa i3 DIY Kits at idea lab3d.

It's only 399.00€ including tax, which is a 80€ discount.  Do you guys and gals think this is a good deal?

----------


## MK-X

You get what you pay for. Ask for specs on the jhead, is it a clone? The torque of the nema motors?, consider that. If they arent up to spec I'd pass. You do not want to cheap out on your hotend. You'll pay for it later if not now

----------


## RobH2

I don't know what the shipping would be from the USA but the Makerfarm Prusa i3 is not much more at $414 Euros. It's a new V-Slot version that has a number of improvements over the traditional Prusa design. http://www.makerfarm.com/index.php/3...extrusion.html   (Quote from Makerfarm:  " The i3V printer uses OpenBuilds V-SLot Linear Rail which provides Smoother Operation at Higher Print Speeds.")

Don't go too cheap on your first printer. The difference between $399.00 and $415.00 is not that great. If you were comparing prebuilt machines and looking at $1999.00 vs $2200.00 then there is a bigger difference. At this low end, spend the few extra dollars and get really good Prusa. Plus, the support you get from Makerfarm is unsurpassed.

----------


## CrazyLynx

Hi we are european seller. We are using only quality parts. Our hotends are made of PEEK and brass nozzles. Motors have at last 0.45Nm. We are on the market from 3 years and developing new printers that can be found there http://www.thingiverse.com/idealab3d/overview

----------


## RobH2

So, there you go. It looks like you might have found a really nice printer for $399.

----------


## CrazyLynx

Its euro price  :Smile:  not USD. We are calculating Philip Tiny reprap probobly it will cost about 399 USD. But its on test build right now. Maybe we will create campaign for it on indiegogo where will be about 25 printers in this price.

----------


## RobH2

Yes, I know that. If you see above I was speaking in terms of Euros. When I said it looks like a nice printer for $399, I was inferring Euros. Looks like a nice printer for $399 Euros ($548 USD).

----------


## CrazyLynx

There left 3 kits. 7 was sold. Low price is up to 15 may.
And there is some news
http://idea-lab3d.eu/philip-reprap-printer/

----------


## CrazyLynx

There is last promotion in store. We are closing at the end of Month. New prices are 399 eur for Prusa i3 and 499 for Maxi3

----------

